# Looking for a Stings Composer



## bamenny (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a singer-songwriter from Israel.
And I'm working on a live show that will (only) include: Violin, Viola and a Cello and a Piano.

I'm looking for someone to write the stings sections.

Any Ideas?

My music:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mennyb%2Fshes-beautiful


__
https://soundcloud.com/mennyb%2Fthe-other-side


__
https://soundcloud.com/mennyb%2Fthis-is-how-you-do-it


__
https://soundcloud.com/mennyb%2Fthe-wind-is-coming

Menny


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I just sent you a pm. Respond whenever you get the chance, I guess


----------



## bamenny (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi, oogabooha, Saw your message but can't replay on PM (it's blocked coz havent yet posted 5 posts).
Can you send me your Email on PM?

Thanks!
Menny


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Plus, it is spelled st*r*ings, not stings. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## keishora (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi!
I am a film composer and violinist. Able to create and send you music for the string section
I like your songs

Here is a few samples that i`ve made before





















I have much more samples, this is examples with strings
Write me to
[email protected]
if you like it

P.S.: i am also able to write scores for you and send it (PDF files or something)
Alexander


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> Plus, it is spelled st*r*ings, not stings.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I thought we were talking about Gordon Matthew Thomas Sumner, as a composer...............


----------

